

Reed's Law: Why Facebook beat MySpace  - drallison
http://blogs.forbes.com/chunkamui/2011/01/12/why-facebook-beat-myspace-and-why-myspaces-revised-strategy-will-probably-fail

======
bpeters
The next social network will be the one that can provide different individuals
allowing them to form dynamic groups around their interests, hobbies, and
activities.

It will be much like high school cliques. They will be exclusive, relevant,
and intimate. Individuals will have different cliques.

------
CheRodriguez
nice & concise article trying to explain why most socnetwrkng sites fail. my
question/response is, is it as simple as creating "groups" for a site or is
there a more complex, disciplined, and or structured approach to creating
"groups"? I mean, a "Sexy Exhibitionsts" group might attract a lot of users
but what kind of user community will that build as opposed to "Little Old
Ladies Who Bake Cookies for Free"? There is a dynamic involved that i would
like to try and breakdown in greater detail.

~~~
drallison
The Wikipedia article on Reed's Law,
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reed%27s_law>, is all about connectivity and the
number and diversity of groups. That is just a resource waiting to be
exploited, but there is no hint as to how the inherent grouping within a set
of users can be exploited. That is where the magic comes in.

See also, Reed's Harvard Business Review article, _The Law of the Pack_ ,
<http://www.ecademy.com/downloads/reedslaw.pdf>.

